# Purple Firefish gone AWOL



## canadianeh (Dec 26, 2016)

I have this Purple Firefish for one week now in DT and it has been no show since yesterday after I put a long clear tube into DT trying to get the clownfishes to the anemone and hope they will stay.

I think it kinda scared the Purple Firefish and he retreated to his little cave under rock and I can't take a peek into it.

How long I have to wait before assuming that he is dead? Do I have to look for him? 

If he is dead for whatever reason and I can't find him, is my CUC crew enough to handle the dead fish? 6 trochus, 2 margarita, 1 emerald crab, 2 nassarius snails, and 2 cerith snails. He is about 1.5" long.

Any tips is appreciated.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Your CUC will clean it up. That's what they do of course! In my opinion you need more snails. But again that's my opinion.

As for the fish, I had purchased a magenta dottyback a few years back and after a few weeks he had gone awol as well. I had thought he was dead since I had never seen him, but one night Cheryl came over and saw him peek his head out of a rock. This was literally 6 months!!! Even to this day this little bastard of a fish likes to hide in the rock work, which makes it really hard to move him out of a tank. Just a few hours ago I moved him into the new tank and couldn't find him. Then I looked in the bucket of rocks that I had pulled out and he was sitting there in a rock with no water...dumbass...

Good luck!


----------



## canadianeh (Dec 26, 2016)

altcharacter said:


> Your CUC will clean it up. That's what they do of course! In my opinion you need more snails. But again that's my opinion.
> 
> As for the fish, I had purchased a magenta dottyback a few years back and after a few weeks he had gone awol as well. I had thought he was dead since I had never seen him, but one night Cheryl came over and saw him peek his head out of a rock. This was literally 6 months!!! Even to this day this little bastard of a fish likes to hide in the rock work, which makes it really hard to move him out of a tank. Just a few hours ago I moved him into the new tank and couldn't find him. Then I looked in the bucket of rocks that I had pulled out and he was sitting there in a rock with no water...dumbass...
> 
> Good luck!


if he doesn't come out to eat, then he would be hungry no?

I am getting more nassarius soon.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

I have a basslet that I see literally once a month for about 0.25 seconds. He's been in the tank for almost 4 years. The odd time I do get a good glimpse I can tell he is fat fat fat. They will come out if they are hungry.
I wouldn't take the bet if the fire fish was hiding or dead, as it could be either. Just have to wait and see.


----------



## guelphjay (Mar 10, 2014)

I bought a Purple Firefish from Red during his boxing week sale. 

Thought he was a goner for sure. About 8 weeks later he's chilling in the middle of the tank. 

That was yesterday lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## canadianeh (Dec 26, 2016)

alright thanks guys.....I am so surprised how they can be a goner for a while (even weeks and months ) and then decided to show up.

I will just let it go and see if it will come out. I don't really want to bother the sand and rocks looking for him.


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

I definitely hope he's just hiding.

But... Do you have a cover on your tank? If not, did you check around the tank stand? 

I had a beautiful Tiger Queen anthias that went missing adn I wrote him off. Found him 6 months later at the bottom of a cardboard box that was a few feet away from my tank.


----------



## canadianeh (Dec 26, 2016)

twobytwo said:


> I definitely hope he's just hiding.
> 
> But... Do you have a cover on your tank? If not, did you check around the tank stand?
> 
> I had a beautiful Tiger Queen anthias that went missing adn I wrote him off. Found him 6 months later at the bottom of a cardboard box that was a few feet away from my tank.


yes I do have cover in my tank.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*Missing fish*

I've had similar situations as well
. Try to use a syringe to get food in to crevices just in case he's hiding.. but on the bad part I have had the situation and them being goners on the good part my Marine betta 
And he was missing for 8 months then he appeared ...

Goor luck


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I had a fire fish for about 6 or so months a model citizen always hanging out in the powerhead jet stream.

Anyway I have the tank right beside my Chair. I have all the light in the place out but the tank light and am watching some horror movie.

I have something hit my lap and start bouncing around! 

Fire fish has jumped, I grab him and put him back in the tank he appears to be alright. He dies a few days later. 

Never under estimate the distance a fish can flip flop on the floor


----------



## canadianeh (Dec 26, 2016)

Found the mummified $40 this morning. My fault


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Congratulations!!!


Welcome to the crazy life of reefing...


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

put it back in water and feed it to your anemone! (If you have one)


----------

